# Broken Bachmann coupler



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

Hello Happy Modelers !
When I tried to run my very long train again, I found a broken coupler. It's a Bachmann coupler. What kind of Kadee can I use to replace it ? Thanks for your answer.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Maybe this will help.






Kadee - The Coupler People


Kadee Quality Products Co. Founders & Manufacturers of the original Magne-Matic Knuckle Coupler HOn3 HO S On3 O #1 G Scales.




www.kadee.com


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

Thanks. Maybe the #5 Kadee coupler will do the trick ?





Kadee - The Coupler People


Kadee Quality Products Co. Founders & Manufacturers of the original Magne-Matic Knuckle Coupler HOn3 HO S On3 O #1 G Scales.




www.kadee.com


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Well I don't specifically know. I've converted several Bachmann Thomas items, some old Tyco cars of various kinds, and a couple of modern European diesel/electrics engines I got a few years back to kadee. And unfortunately I had to experiment a little both with style, shank length and whether the knuckle was centered, low or high, etc ... To get it all working well.

And I see you might be in France, this may mean experimenting annoying, what with ordering and reordering, shipping and all that... Unless you have a local source for kadee?

Maybe someone else can chime in more decisively on this topic?

I will say that once I got everything converted and the heights adjusted I was able to connect my fantasy trains together with few issues.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Short answer….if the coupler is body mounted, a Kadee #5 should just fall in the coupler pocket….

Show is a pic of the bottom of the car end….


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The Kadee #5 is a very adaptable knuckle
coupler. I prefer their # 148 simply because
it is easier to assemble.

Don


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I use 5 and 148 couplers on all my rolling stock but I body mount every single coupler on each car I run on my layout


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

Old_Hobo said:


> Show is a pic of the bottom of the car end….


 As requested:


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

Many thanks for your replies folks. Much appreciated.
Another question about the Kadee #5: What's the total length of this coupler ?


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I believe they list all dimensions on their website. But based on your pics that coupler will work. That or #119, I prefer the whisker couplers. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

All I found is this (not very helpful):


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I'm going to guess about 14mm in total. the back part of the "eye" isn't that much. If I can dig one up i'll try to measure.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Looks like 0.531 from hole center to the end. Not sure how much more specific you need that's petty exact. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Just measured a Kadee #5….total length is 16 millimetres….


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

I'll order this asap:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You will not be disappointed…..


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Here's the pic, zoomed in the relevant part and adjusted for clarity:









Looks like you need either a Kadee #5 or #148 whisker coupler:





Kadee - The Coupler People


Kadee Quality Products Co. Founders & Manufacturers of the original Magne-Matic Knuckle Coupler HOn3 HO S On3 O #1 G Scales.




www.kadee.com




I'd recommend the 148's.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The Kadees should just drop in…..

It’ll be easier if you remove that wheel set, or maybe take off the whole truck…


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

I think you're better off with #148 as opposed to the #5. So much easier. No fiddling around. 
If any of those box cars have couplers attached to the trucks, youre going to need #212 kit & #230 tool to convert those.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm going for Kadee #5.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

For what is worth, I agree on the whisker couplers. But many prefer the #5, To each his own. You will not be disappointed with the performance either way. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

CHRlSTIAN said:


> I'll order this asap:
> 
> View attachment 575812


Ordered !


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

All my cars are used. So I don't know what happened before I buy them. Maybe the coupler was already a little bit "tired" if you see what I mean...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Plastic knuckle couplers are, in a word, crap, and I always replace them with Kadees, right out of the box….I have never had a metal Kadee fail…..ever….


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Christian,
You need to know that the #5s are rarely just a ‘drop in’ fit for lesser quality models. Especially if coupler is mounted into the truck, (talgo style) and not the car body. Ask me how I know!

That is why I suggested the #148. With either choice of coupler, you will still need the #212 talgo adaptors kit for the truck mounted couplers. The #230 talgo tool at $4 just makes the process sooo much easier.


----------

